# Talk to me about Hymers......



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, so I sold my MH for various reasons (nothing to do with the actual M/H as it was a good 'un). Now, a couple of months down the line and we are missing having a M/H....

This caught my eye as it is localish:

Hymer B544 A Class Motorhome peugot 2.5 diesel 

It seems to tick all the boxes for us, but then again I know nothing about Hymers.

About us: just the two of us, plus three dogs. We wild camp in The Highland and Islands and would like to be able to do so 12 months of the year. We use the smaller back roads whenever possible.

Thanks!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The only downside I can see is it's left hand drive and you usually tour in UK.

Otherwise it looks like a bit of a bargain but you really should (MUST) view it before you commit to buy.

I would have thought it will be fully winterised so suitable for your year round needs.

I would certainly go to look at it...


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.



HarleyDave said:


> The only downside I can see is it's left hand drive and you usually tour in UK.


Sorry, I should have said that I am used to LHD, having owned a Saab 900 classic convertible LHD a few years back.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

No downside. Best vehicles since sliced bread.
Regards


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We had a 544 very similar to this - no power steering (not a problem, like the man says, it turns on a sixpence) and no turbo (so it wasn't fast but it easily did 30mpg even with "Old Heavy Foot" (me) driving it. Hymers that age are built like the proverbial brick outhouse. I converted ours to a long settee + L-shaped sofa (easy on the older models - it took me about an hour!). Only problem we had was a gas strut failure on the drop-down bed but it went to France and Spain repeatedly and never missed a beat.


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks good to me, but you must see it as others have said....

If it has been well loved it should fine. Saying that, ours had been in a field for 5 years and was still in good condition once we got rid of the green slime! You can read about our 1992 S700 on our blog with our recent trip to Scotland which will give you some idea ...

www.s700.org.uk

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I doubt it will be winterised as they didn't get a double floor until 2000-2001 our 1998 544 wasn,t fully winterised nice van though

joe


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

We had a look. Nice enough van, no real issues...........but we think we will want bigger.

We'll keep an eye out.


----------



## jamie_l (Aug 13, 2011)

We had a look. Nice enough van, no real issues...........but we think we will want bigger. 

just came across this thread whilst looking for some info on hymers, thanks for not buying it richard, its the hymer i am looking for some info on lol viewed it last sunday and picked it up on the monday, very nice looked after van and the lhd is pretty easy to get used to, cant wait to get away in it, any places in scotland you can recommend to visit for motorhome noobs?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

joedenise said:


> I doubt it will be winterised as they didn't get a double floor until 2000-2001 our 1998 544 wasn,t fully winterised nice van though
> 
> joe


Let's be quite clear, a Hymer does not have to have a double floor to be properly winterised. If you read "Go Motorhoming Europe" you will see references to the fact that their B654 was well winterised and that was a single-floored version from the late 80's or early 90's. In fact they refer to being in temperatures of -21ºC in Bulgaria.

Ours is a 2003 model with a single floor on a Merc chassis (as are the earlier S-Class). We have had no problems at -10ºC for four days.

The key is that Hymer take the trouble to insulate and heat the waste tank (it has a double skin) when it is below the floor and all the pipework runs inside the van. The dump valve, like the waste tank is heated by blown air. The fresh water tank is inboard. As long as you have gas for the heater, low temperatures are not a problem.

Undoubtedly the twin-floored Hymers have an advantage of a useful heated void in which to house the tanks and I'm sure it provides additional insulation for the floor area generally (rearward of the driving area that is, since that is still single-floored). But Hymer owners have been happily using their vans at sub-zero temperatures for many years, both before and after the advent of the double floor.


----------

